# Adventurers Aboard The Snapdragon: The Search for the Whispering Woodwind



## Ziona (Feb 20, 2003)

A new campaign, a new story hour!

This is my first attempt at DMing, so wish me luck (and bear with me!)  

The setting for the campaign is pretty general, nothing specific like FR or Greyhawk.  (I didn't want to be bogged down with all the history and stuff for my first campaign).

For the adventure, I'm using a module by Creative Mountain Games called The Whispering Woodwind, which I actually heard about here on the boards. 

Our first session begins tomorrow, but I have some backstory to setup, which should be posted before too long. Thanks for checking in, and stay tuned for...

*Adventurers Aboard The Snapdragon: The Search for the Whispering Woodwind*


----------



## Ziona (Feb 20, 2003)

*Skullduggery on Shore*

Shadrach Blackthorn and the crew of Skullduggery had finally arrived in the bustling town of Pinevale.  Blackthorn’s crew was pleased to be on land again, having barely gotten along with the new blood on the ship.  The two new recruits didn’t seem all that dedicated to Blackthorn’s interests, and his crew supposed he would rid Skullduggery of their presence before leaving. 

The truth was, Edan and Hoog only agreed to sailing with Blackthorn because they needed the gold.  They had no interest in their employer’s cargo or his dealings on shore, and planned on leaving once paid.  They had been aboard Skullduggery for weeks, and couldn’t be happier to see land, (unless of course Blackthorn paid them). 

Digby, Blackthorn’s gnomish lackey, approached Edan and Hoog as they were collecting their things.

“Not so fast,” he said sourly.  “Blackthorn needs the two of you to ‘secure’ his new possession.”

“Does he?” asked Edan.  “Why don’t we secure our payment first?”

Digby looked at Edan with distain.  The gnome was used to dealing with humans like Edan, but watched his tongue around him since he traveled with Hoog, a half-orc. 

“You’ll get paid,” he said skittishly.  “Blackthorn’ll see to it once you secure what’s his.”

Edan looked at Hoog, who grunted with annoyance.

“What’s his latest booty?” asked Edan.

“A ship,” said Digby.  “He’s making his trade now at The Drunken Minstrel.  He just needs you to make sure no one’s out to cheat him, is all.”

“Where is this ship?”

“It’s called The Snapdragon,” said Digby.  “Make your way down the dock and you’ll find her.  Just make sure there ain’t no interference or resistance when it comes time for the trade.”

“Easy enough,” said Edan with a grin.

“Just make sure Blackthorn is ready to pay us after that,” growled Hoog.

Digby nodded nervously at the half-orc and made his way off the ship and towards the tavern, mumbling under his breath.

“You’ll get paid, alright…Blackthorn’ll see to _your_ payment.”


_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 20, 2003)

HUZ to the ZAH!

[flick]
Oh, delightful! Soon we'll see some intrepid adventuring the likes of which has never been seen, all in the name of Yondalla, all for the glory of mother's cooking, and all by the brothers Stoutheart! I say, Cecil, I'm quite excited...
[/flick]


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 20, 2003)

Looking foward to this!

Keep it going!  Any character backstory, or do we have to wait?


----------



## Ziona (Feb 20, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *Looking foward to this!
> 
> Keep it going!  Any character backstory, or do we have to wait? *




Thanks for the encouragement! 

What I'm posting & working on right now is really more of an intro than anything else.  I'm hoping to introduce the characters somewhat and give a hint of the flavor of the campaign.  I will try to work in some character history/backstory if possible, but I leave the history of each character up to the players.  Once I've finished the prologue and have introduced the characters, they can feel free to post their histories.

We begin tomorrow night.   /smiles with anticipation


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 20, 2003)

> We begin tomorrow night.  /smiles with anticipation




Well, then, good luck new DM!

A suggestion: post some of your "lessons learned" along with the story hour .. maybe you can encourage some other aspiring DMs!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 20, 2003)

Looks like I have another GM to add to my list for GM's day!  I'm going to be loving every minute of this! Thank you for considering my efforts worthy of your first foray into running a game, Ziona.  I'll do my best to keep bringing high-quality, new material to the community.


----------



## Dartan (Feb 20, 2003)

Can't wait to play.  Only one more day and we can introduce the world to the Stoutheart brothers.  Should be really fun to play these guys.  "Oh Flick did mother pack any of those delicious corn rolls for our adventure?  You know how i love mother's corn rolls Flick." -Cecil Stoutheart


----------



## Ziona (Feb 20, 2003)

*Sequestering The Snapdragon*

Edan strolled down the dock with Hoog lumbering along at his side, taking in the salty night air.  They ignored the sidelong glances from the sailors and fishermen who weren’t accustomed to seeing half-orcs on the docks and discussed their situation.

“Why hasn’t that rat paid us yet?” grumbled Hoog.

“Blackthorn is not the most trustworthy sailor,” said Edan in a quiet tone.  “We knew that when we boarded his vessel.”

“Then what was the point if we knew we wouldn’t get paid?”

“The trades and deals that Blackthorn makes are quite profitable,” replied Edan.  “When we get paid, it will be worth the trouble, I believe.  Besides, Blackthorn realizes we know what he was carrying aboard Skullduggery.  He’ll pay us.”

“He better,” murmured Hoog.  “I want real food, and good ale, not the garbage served on Skullduggery.  I’m sick of the sea, Edan.  I just want what’s mine.”

“Settle down, Hoog,” said Edan as they reached the end of the dock.  “Have a look at The Snapdragon.  Do you think he’ll cheat us after getting booty like this?  He’ll give us our pay and will be happy to be rid of us.  The gold he owes us is nothing in comparison to this beauty.”

“Ah, it’s just another ship,” said Hoog unimpressed.  “He probably owes us as much as this wreck is worth.”  

“She’s hardly a wreck,” said Edan defensively.  “She’s in fine condition, actually…superb would be a better word, but not _wreck_.”

“Wreck is just the word I was lookin’ for,” said a husky voice from the behind them.

As they turned, Hoog and Edan were greeted by three hulking thugs.  

“Just admiring the ship,” said Edan confidently.  “Is one of you the owner?”

“We work for the owner, actually,” said the man with the husky voice.  “In fact, I think you know the guy… Shadrach Blackthorn.”

“What a coincidence,” said Edan with a smirk.  “We work for Blackthorn as well.”

“Not anymore.”

Hoog frowned and fingered the hilt of his axe.

“I told you we weren’t getting paid.” 

“Oh, we’re here to pay you,” snorted the man.  “Blackthorn said to make sure you get yours.”

The man lunged forward with a dagger in each hand, but Edan was too fast.  He leapt back and missed the slice that would have left his throat tattered.  Hoog, overflowing with anger, reached out for the thug’s wrist and snapped it like a twig.  As the second thug swept forward, Hoog slammed the hilt of his axe into the man’s nose, crushing it on impact.  Both men crumpled to the ground in pain.

The third thug turned to flee but did not get far.  Edan set upon the man with violent force, charging and tackling the man to the ground.  The duo bound their attackers and placed their unconscious bodies behind a wall of barrels on the docks.

“So much for our payment,” said Hoog miserably.

Edan looked up at the Snapdragon and smiled.

“Don’t despair Hoog…our payment is at hand.”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 20, 2003)

NEEDS MORE HALFLING

Err, what I mean by that is nice story Ziona. 

I also can't wait to play. 

Oh, Cecil, you KNOW mother prepared a batch of corn rolls for us to enjoy on our adventure. She also made some for our NEW FRIENDS, so that we might "break the ice" a little easier! Take heart! 
-Flick

The Stoutheart brothers, below, on the morning before the BIG ADVENTURE...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's Flick. 

For the Stouthearts, think of those fat-faced little smiling Campbell's kids in armor, talking like Heckel & Jeckel, and you've got it.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 20, 2003)

Hyuk hyuk hyuk.

Ziona, I love the dialog so far. Did you take notes during the adventure as you did playing Ziona?


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 21, 2003)

This is just the perlude to the actual adventure.  We start tomorrow!

I play Edan!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2003)

Great story hour. I have a question? Are those halflings?


----------



## Ziona (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, I think my first night of DMing went well, (ignoring the fact that I'm sick & have a sore throat of course).  The prelude should be complete soon, and then I'll begin writing the search for the Whispering Woodwind.

As for note taking, I didn't have to do as much as I do when I play in Xaltar's campaign because I just jotted down quick notes in the module. It was quite a bit easier, actually.  But the prologue has all been ideas from players and stuff from my imagination. 

And Yes, those are halflings, Hammerhead.  I think Doc and Dartan wanted to be sort of childlike and almost naive, but we'll get to that...


----------



## Celtavian (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re*

I can't wait to see what the Stoutheart brothers are like. Doc is building them up so they better be good. I better laugh alot and think about corn rolls when I walk through the grocery store.

Should be good fun to see this story develop.


----------



## Dartan (Feb 22, 2003)

Had alot of fun last night.  Ziona did an awesome job for her first time dm'ing.  It was a little hard getting into playing Cecil because of the tragedy that happened basically down the road from us.  Out of the 96 confirmed dead at the Great White night club tragedy we are definatly going to know someone or know someone who is going to be affected by this sad tragedy.  

Sorry to bring the mood down.  Looking forward to playing our next session.  Stayed Tuned for more adventures with the Stoutheart brothers.  "The Mysterious" Hoog and Edan.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, it was definitely hard to roleplay a childish, fun halfling when just minutes away one of the worst fires in American history was being sifted through. I tried, but I mostly just felt like I was being annoying. It felt inappropriate.

Ziona did a fantastic job. Some VERY SMALL beginners' mistakes here and there, but overall she took right to it and showed better instincts than most DMs. Congrats, Ziona, on a great first DM'ing.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 23, 2003)

The first part of the prelude was wonderful 

And knowing Ziona's writing skills, I know the story will be wonderful too... 

Please, Ziona, give us more story


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 25, 2003)

WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE WRITE 

SHOW ME! SHOW YOU! KIKKOMAN! KIKKOMAN!

Pat Benatar just called and she said TELL MELISSA TO WRITE HER STORY HOUR, DAMMIT.

I said hey, I know, what do you want me to do about it?

She cursed and hung up on me. 

I'm in the doghouse with Patty B, so would you please write?


----------



## Black Bard (Feb 26, 2003)

The prelude so far was great, but I must confess I'm kinda curious about those halflings...

And good luck, Ziona!!


----------



## Ziona (Feb 26, 2003)

Black Bard said:
			
		

> *The prelude so far was great, but I must confess I'm kinda curious about those halflings...
> 
> And good luck, Ziona!! *




Thank you! 

As far as the halflings go, I've been waiting on some backstory from the brothers, but they haven't supplied me with anything yet. 

So how 'bout it, boys? Email me! 

_EDIT: Got the info...wrote more prologue...here it comes!_


----------



## Ziona (Feb 28, 2003)

*Stout of Heart*

Lorna Bramblebucket Stoutheart made her way out of the Temple of Yondalla, smiling all the way back to her home where her twelve children were, no doubt, causing a ruckus.  She had left her husband Sully with them, but she knew they would be running amuck under his supervision by now.  However, she also knew that her business at the church was too important to risk.  

Her smile widened as she thought of her children.  Most of them were no longer younglings, yet she still felt as though they needed to be looked after, which was why her visit to the temple had to be done. 

Two of her boys, Cecil and Flick, were devout followers of Yondalla, and sought to spread the word of her wonder and joy throughout the land.  Lorna knew the church would soon send the cleric and paladin on their first mission, and she wanted to be sure her boys would not get into trouble.  She made certain that the mission her boys were sent on would show their worth, but would keep them safe as well.

She had stopped by the market and grabbed a few ingredients she would need for supper, then listened at the front door of her home, where she could hear the chaos erupting within. Their home, nestled among the other halfling homes near the wood of Pinevale, was completed by the bustling noise of family.  It broke her heart to think two of her children might be leaving soon.  She sighed quietly, then, driving the thought from her mind, opened the door and entered the chaos.  Her smile returned.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

A few days later, Cecil and Flick returned home after being summoned by the temple.  Sully and Lorna knew what news they would be bringing back with them, but they tried to act surprised.

“Mother! Father! We have _wonderful_ news!” shouted Cecil.

“The Temple of Yondalla is sending us on a holy quest!” said Flick, puffing out his chest with importance.

“Is that so?” said Sully raising an eyebrow.

“What sort of quest?” asked Lorna. 

“They have asked us to investigate a mystery!” said Cecil with excitement.

“Yes, a mystery involving a ship…a famous ship…” said Flick dramatically.  “A ship known as _The Sea Maiden!_”

“Oh my,” breathed their mother, feigning worry.

“The Sea Maiden?  Why, that’s a very dangerous ghost ship,” said Sully.  “Do you think you’ll be able to handle this mission, boys?”

“Oh, absolutely, father!” 

“The Sea Maiden disappeared ages ago after being cursed,” said Sully darkly.  “They say that she surfaces every thirty years to capture another captain and crew.  Dontcha think that sounds a little scary?” 

The boys looked plain-faced for a moment, then Cecil let out a nervous giggle, which sent Flick into hysterical laughter.  Sully and Lorna giggled with their boys, knowing that the story of The Sea Maiden was just that…a story.  It was a well known folktale that was told to the children in the area to keep them from climbing aboard the ships and causing mischief.  After several episodes of children being taken out to sea, the story was invented and helped prevent the kids in the area from playing hide-and-seek on the ships.  Of course, there were sailors who insisted The Sea Maiden was responsible for the ships that went missing from time to time, but as everyone knows, sailors are superstitious folk. 

After a few moments, the laughter died down, and the halflings caught their breath.

“We are the Brother’s Stoutheart, worshippers of Yondalla.  We will smite the evil aboard The Sea Maiden and solve the mystery of the cursed ship.” Flick announced.

“Well, if we know the ship is evil, brother, then how is that a mystery?” asked Cecil with concern.

“You see, it’s a mystery because…well, because it only surfaces every few decades, and…well it’s a mystery because the temple said so!”

“Have you found a suitable ship, lads?”

“Not yet, father.  But the temple supplied us with gold to find a vessel for our mission, which is what Flick and I plan to do right now.”

“Right now?” asked their mother sadly.  “But I was going to make you some corn rolls to celebrate…surely you’d rather wait and celebrate your good news with your brothers and sisters.”

The brothers looked at each other and grinned.  Lorna knew her boys couldn’t resist corn rolls.

“Of course we can wait and celebrate with everyone,” said Cecil.

“We’ll get our things together and say our goodbyes to everyone, then we’ll head down to the docks tonight…_after_ we eat!” smiled Flick.

“Go on and get your things together,” said Sully.  

Lorna watched them run off to their rooms and sighed.

“It will be okay,” said Sully.  “They’ll be back in a few weeks, so bored from their ‘adventure’ that they will probably never think of leaving Pinevale again.”

“We shall see,” said Lorna. “We shall see.”

_The Adventure Continues…_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 28, 2003)

HUZZAH! The brothers Stoutheart!

Nobody writes halflings like Ziona. Great job. Corn rolls for everyone!


----------



## Celtavian (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re*

Oh my goodness. Its Howdy Doody and Howdy Dandy, the red heading halfling brothers out to do good and wreak havoc. 

This ought to be very amusing. I can't wait to see how the halfling brothers acquit themselves in combat.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 1, 2003)

Excellent depth to the characters and great weaving them into the story!  Bravo!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 1, 2003)

Great update, Ziona! 

Your halflings are sooooo cute...


----------



## Ziona (Mar 7, 2003)

Game night tonight!

My apologies for not being able to update the story as much as I'd like to.  We're currently moving from our apartment into our house, so packing and moving has become the priority.  The real bummer is that we were told that there may be a delay in getting our internet access (as well as cable tv) into our home because they have to wait for a thaw.  (I'm so sick of Winter & snow & ice...)  

At any rate, I will do my best to update the story as soon as I can. Thanks for your patience, and thanks for reading!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 7, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Great update, Ziona!
> Your halflings are sooooo cute... *



Hey, she's married, man. Show some respect.


----------



## Black Bard (Mar 20, 2003)

Still waiting for the thawing glaciers finally melt down...
And of a course a fiery update...(or just some warm cornrolls...)


----------



## Ziona (Mar 24, 2003)

My most sincere apologies, everyone.  Xaltar and I are now in our new home, but we won't have telephone, cable, or internet for several weeks, maybe even months.   

This means that I am only able to check email and get online when I am here at work.  It really stinks!!  What with packing, moving, unpacking, and having in-laws over for a week, I have not found time to write, and for that I apologize.  

We haven't been able to get together and play for a few weeks now, but we are playing again this Friday. I am hoping to find some time this week to update both of my stories, but I don't want to promise anything, just in case I can't get anything done. 

Thanks for checking in guys, and thanks for your patience as well! 
Ziona


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2003)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *Thanks for checking in guys, and thanks for your patience as well!
> Ziona  *




I hope the move has gone well and I look forward to the next update.


----------



## Ziona (Jun 4, 2003)

What is going on here?  Who's the deadbeat writer who is letting this story slip?!

Oops...silly me.  

Just wanted to say that I have not abandoned my post of story hour author for the Snapdragon.  I just finished a new update for the Unusual Heroes story hour last night, so tonight I'll be working on the Snapdragon.  I hope to get back to posting more regularly (even though we only have a dial-up connection and not a cable modem yet), so look forward to updates _very_ soon.

Thanks for your patience, everyone.  I'm just about ready to leave work and head off for home to begin writing the next installment.


----------

